# Sondage 12", 14", 15" ou 17" ?



## mommsse (3 Avril 2005)

Salut,

J'ouvre ce sondage, sans savoir si on y à déja eu droit ... 
Que ce soit un iBook ou Powerbook G3 ou G4, quelle taille avez vous choisi ?
Votez avec le sondage ...


----------



## Sebang (3 Avril 2005)

12 pouces pour moi. 
Je trouve d'ailleurs dommage qu'Apple fasse le choix de ne pas mettre le PB 12 à la hauteur des 15 et 17 en terme technique (pourquoi pas d'Ethernet Gigabit ? Est-ce si cher ? - Pourquoi toujours une génération de processeur de retard ? - Pourquoi pas de clavier retro-éclairé ? etc...)

J'aime déjà beaucoup mon 12 pouces, mais c'est vrai que si j'avais pu prendre quelques fonctionnalité du 15 pouces, j'en aurai été encore plus content. 
(pour le port PCMCIA, y'a un manque de place évident, mais pour les autres cités au dessus, je vois pas trop pourquoi). :rateau:


----------



## mommsse (3 Avril 2005)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> 12 pouces pour moi.
> Je trouve d'ailleurs dommage qu'Apple fasse le choix de ne pas mettre le PB 12 à la hauteur des 15 et 17 en terme technique (pourquoi pas d'Ethernet Gigabit ? Est-ce si cher ? - Pourquoi toujours une génération de processeur de retard ? - Pourquoi pas de clavier retro-éclairé ? etc...)
> 
> J'aime déjà beaucoup mon 12 pouces, mais c'est vrai que si j'avais pu prendre quelques fonctionnalité du 15 pouces, j'en aurai été encore plus content.
> (pour le port PCMCIA, y'a un manque de place évident, mais pour les autres cités au dessus, je vais pas trop pourquoi). :rateau:


 
Ouep c'est vrai que sur le coup apple joue en quelque sorte une sorte de discrimination ... mais en meme temps, était-ce possible ? J'en reste convaincu ...

J'avais moi aussi un alu12 qui part demain d'ailleurs chez son nouveau papa... je devrais recevoir mon 17 mardi ou mercredi ... j'aurai été super content de mon alu 12" avec un clavier rétro éclairée


----------



## Freelancer (3 Avril 2005)

iBook 12". dommage qu'il ai du faire un choix en mobilité et puissance. meme si je ne suis pas sur que la difference entre 1,2ghz et 1,33ghz soit si flagrante. C'est vrai aussi que la difference d'equipement n'est pas aussi flagrante sur les iBooks que sur les Powerbooks...


----------



## duracel (3 Avril 2005)

Opla, un 12 pour ma pomme.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

je bouge trop pour prendre plus gros.........donc, 12" mais je partage l'idee de Sebang
pourquoi devoir faire le choix de la taille plutot que de la puissance.......


----------



## GrandGibus (3 Avril 2005)

Un 12.... plus pour très longtemps si tout va bien  !

D'une machine d'appoint (mon 12), je vais passer au desktop replacement... d'où un certainement un 15 ! (avec bi-écran au bureau).


----------



## yoav (3 Avril 2005)

Un Powerbook 15"! C'est le minimum vital pour bosser.


----------



## mommsse (3 Avril 2005)

yoav a dit:
			
		

> Un Powerbook 15"! C'est le minimum vital pour bosser.


 
Ca dépend ... sur mon alu12 ca pouait aller sur photoshop... mais avec la suite marcomedia, l barre de menu dépassait sur la barre d'option ... j'espère que ca sera problème résolu avec mon alu17 (j-3)


----------



## joumier (3 Avril 2005)

Pour moi, le critère n°1, c'est le poids et l'encombrement. Une livre de moins dans le sac, ça compte. Les grands écrans, c'est pour l'ordinateur de bureau. Donc ce sera toujours 12".


----------



## corloane (3 Avril 2005)

joumier a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, le critère n°1, c'est le poids et l'encombrement. Une livre de moins dans le sac, ça compte. Les grands écrans, c'est pour l'ordinateur de bureau. Donc ce sera toujours 12".


 
+1

mais c'est vrai que le 15' a un bien bel écran pour pas beaucoup d'encombrement en plus


----------



## fredtravers (3 Avril 2005)

un de chaque ... oui, j'ai honte .... 
mais le 17 est de loin le mieux ++++++
( de près aussi    )


----------



## pixelemon (3 Avril 2005)

ibook 12' g3 800
powerbook 12' g4 1000
powerbook 15' g4 1330


----------



## GrandGibus (3 Avril 2005)

Je me demandais si les utilisateurs de 17 utilisent un clavier / souris séparés, histoire d'avoir l'écran un peu plus loin que la longueur de ses avant-bras.

Parce que je suis allé faire un tour à surcouf pour comparer les deux modèles, et j'ai l'impression qu'en utilisation _portable_ la dalle du 17 impose une gymnastique des yeux que ne pose pas le 15.

Un avis ?


_parce qu'après avoir lorgné coté du 17, je suis en train de virer ma cutie pour un 15 !_


----------



## tedy (3 Avril 2005)

bientot mon nouvel ami l'ibook 12"

Ce sera le roi des nomades et mon compagnon de soirées...(une sorte de studio-discoteque mobil)  

Mais il est vrai que c'est bizarre ce racisme primaire envers les 12"...
Dans mon cas j'aurai bien aimé pouvoir prendre l'option superdrive....:hein: 

Mais bon ce n'est à priori pas du gout d'apple.


----------



## yoav (3 Avril 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Je me demandais si les utilisateurs de 17 utilisent un clavier / souris séparés, histoire d'avoir l'écran un peu plus loin que la longueur de ses avant-bras.
> 
> Parce que je suis allé faire un tour à surcouf pour comparer les deux modèles, et j'ai l'impression qu'en utilisation _portable_ la dalle du 17 impose une gymnastique des yeux que ne pose pas le 15.
> 
> ...



Je n'ai jamais utilisé de 17" mais je le trouve parfait... comme ordinateur de bureau.


----------



## Kr!st0f (3 Avril 2005)

Un G4 15" dans le sac, un G5 20" à la maison, l'idéal


----------



## PinkTurtle (3 Avril 2005)

14" mais le prochain, ca sera un 12" je pense ...  (autant voir loin dans l'avenir , non je blague ).
Le 14" reste quand même bien portable, dans un sac.


----------



## chagregel (3 Avril 2005)

Tant que c'est un Powerbook  Pouha!!!! :rateau:


----------



## kisco (3 Avril 2005)

12 pouces pour moi aussi :love:



			
				Sebang a dit:
			
		

> - Pourquoi pas de clavier retro-éclairé ? etc...)


parce que où placer les capteurs de lumière ? sur les 15 et 17 ils sont sous la grille des hauts parleurs, mais sur un 12'' difficile... Mais c'est en effet un des trucs en plus des 15'' que je suis jaloux !


----------



## fredtravers (3 Avril 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Je me demandais si les utilisateurs de 17 utilisent un clavier / souris séparés, histoire d'avoir l'écran un peu plus loin que la longueur de ses avant-bras.
> 
> Parce que je suis allé faire un tour à surcouf pour comparer les deux modèles, et j'ai l'impression qu'en utilisation _portable_ la dalle du 17 impose une gymnastique des yeux que ne pose pas le 15.
> 
> ...


clavier séparé surtout pour avoir un vrai pavé numérique ....


----------



## Sebang (4 Avril 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> 12 pouces pour moi aussi :love:
> 
> 
> parce que où placer les capteurs de lumière ? sur les 15 et 17 ils sont sous la grille des hauts parleurs, mais sur un 12'' difficile... Mais c'est en effet un des trucs en plus des 15'' que je suis jaloux !



Ah oui.  Pas bête. 
Roh, s'ils avaient vraiment voulu le faire, ils auraient trouvé une solution. C'est déjà sciant de voir le concentré de technologie dans un si petit boîtier (encore plus avec les derniers PB d'ailleurs), ils auraient sûrement pu le rajouter.
Mais toujours pas de bonne excuse pour le gigabit et le processeur en retard...


----------



## Macoute (4 Avril 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Je me demandais si les utilisateurs de 17 utilisent un clavier / souris séparés, histoire d'avoir l'écran un peu plus loin que la longueur de ses avant-bras.
> 
> Parce que je suis allé faire un tour à surcouf pour comparer les deux modèles, et j'ai l'impression qu'en utilisation _portable_ la dalle du 17 impose une gymnastique des yeux que ne pose pas le 15.
> 
> ...



Ah ce GrandGibus, il ne sait pas choisir entre un 17'' ou un 15''.
Cela fait plusieurs jours qu'on l'entends tourner et virer, et dire:
un 17 c'est bien mais un peu trop grand, un 15 c'est mieux et plus transportable, 
mais le 17 c'est quand même top.

Bon, GrandGibus tu vas l'acheter quand ce 17'', en plus t'es en congés paternité si je ne m'abuse. 



PS: File moi les sous, le choix va etre vite fait.


----------



## GrandGibus (4 Avril 2005)

Très cher Macoute, en qualité de supérieur hierarchique, je constate que *tu postes sur macgé pendant les heures de boulot*    !!!!


Et oui, je suis franchement en train de pencher pour un 15" !!! mais selon ce que me fera Mr AppleStore, ça sera avec gavé de RAM et très certainement avec une belle saccoche brenthaven (histoire de faire le cake et de montrer qui est le chef ).


----------



## PommeQ (4 Avril 2005)

Bah moi perso ... 12" + écran déporté et clavier bluetooth ...
Si la compacite n'était pas aussi importante pour moi ... j'aurais craqué pour un 15" et son yoli clavier  :love:


----------



## ThiGre (4 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> clavier séparé surtout pour avoir un vrai pavé numérique ....



Moi aussi : clavier séparé au boulot pour le pavé, à la maison je n'utilise rien d'autre et ça pose pas de problème... Et mon PB est un vrai nomade, il reste rarement + de 6 h au même endroit 
C'est tout de même lui que je préfères, même si j'ai toujours mon Wallstreet et si ma femme a un 12"... d'aiileurs voici la famille en transparence que j'ai déjà montrée ici dans un autre post.


----------



## macboy (4 Avril 2005)

pour moi c'est un 15 pouces... 
un vrai régal
mais pour les vrai nomades, les purs , les durs , les forts comme on les aime     
et bien le 12 pouces, à mon avis est largement mieux
car il faut se le trimbaler le 15 pouces
même s'il est plus léger qu'un PC portable (dixit tous mes copains jaloux de mon powerbook)
je le trouve qd même un peu lourd...
alors qu'un 12 pouces me paraît bcp facile à transporter.

heureusement que je ne suis pas un extrème nomade...

et puis si un jour je dois l'utiliser intensivement je prendrai un 12 pouces
et pourquoi pas un écran 17 pouces +clavier sans fil+souris sans fil (allez disons Bluetooth histoire de réver)
bon voilà pour mon avis !!!


----------



## Daffy (4 Avril 2005)

15" reste le meilleur compromis et finalement le plus esthétique.
Sur papier, le 17" a le plus de gueule mais faut le voir en vrai... :sick:


----------



## darkheart (4 Avril 2005)

17'', je voulais un bureau clean et debarasse de ces ordinateur encombrantqui ne servent a rien! Bon si je faisais du montage video intensif peut aurais-je un G5....
Et puis je voulais pouvoir me trimballer partout avec sans avoir l'impression d'avoir fait un compromis entre ordinateur de bureau et portable. D'ou le 17''! Qui est vraiment transportable! J'ai un sac axio et ca se transporte parfaitement! A peine plus de 3kg.....c'est vraiment pas lourd! Surtout si on prend un portble windows en main!
L'ordinateur ideal, merci Apple!


----------



## GrandGibus (4 Avril 2005)

darkheart a dit:
			
		

> 17'', je voulais un bureau clean et debarasse de ces ordinateur encombrantqui ne servent a rien! Bon si je faisais du montage video intensif peut aurais-je un G5....
> Et puis je voulais pouvoir me trimballer partout avec sans avoir l'impression d'avoir fait un compromis entre ordinateur de bureau et portable. D'ou le 17''! Qui est vraiment transportable! J'ai un sac axio et ca se transporte parfaitement! A peine plus de 3kg.....c'est vraiment pas lourd! Surtout si on prend un portble windows en main!
> L'ordinateur ideal, merci Apple!




Et as-tu clavier / souris séparés ?


----------



## darkheart (4 Avril 2005)

Clavier non car je n'ai jamais utilise un clavier aussi confortable que celui du powerbook. Je l'ai fait essaye a plusieurs copains qui n'en reviennent pas!
J'ai achete une souris sans fil ce week end mais je trouve le track pad a 2 doigts tellement genial que du coup je l'utilise pas trop.


----------



## mommsse (6 Avril 2005)

Bah on voit que l'alu et l'iBook 12 remporte un énorme succés ...


----------



## GrandGibus (6 Avril 2005)

Peut-être faut-il aussi prendre en compte l'aspect financier. Car je me souviens qu'à l'époque où j'ai acheté mon 12, l'écart de prix était réellement conséquent avec les autres machines de taille d'écran plus importante !


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (6 Avril 2005)

Oui pour l'aspect financier qui m'a fait choisir l'Ibook 12" et aussi pour la vraie mobilité. Mes seul regrets : un disque dur pas assez rapide et top petit.


----------



## Macoute (6 Avril 2005)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:
			
		

> Oui pour l'aspect financier qui m'a fait choisir l'Ibook 12" et aussi pour la vraie mobilité. Mes seul regrets : un disque dur pas assez rapide et top petit.


Le problème peut etre résolu avec un disque 7200tr


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (6 Avril 2005)

Macoute a dit:
			
		

> Le problème peut etre résolu avec un disque 7200tr


Je sais, mais je parlai de la config de base.


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (6 Avril 2005)

Macoute a dit:
			
		

> Le problème peut etre résolu avec un disque 7200tr


Je sais, mais je parlai de la config de base.


----------



## vincmyl (6 Avril 2005)

Je pense qu'il est temps qu'il mette de nouveaux type de processeurs


----------



## GrandGibus (6 Avril 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il est temps qu'il mette de nouveaux type de processeurs



Tu penses sincèrement que ça va changer quelque chose ? Le G5 apporte-t-il tant que ça ?


----------



## kisco (6 Avril 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses sincèrement que ça va changer quelque chose ? Le G5 apporte-t-il tant que ça ?



à mon avis non
par contre un G4 dual-core ça pourrait être intéressant !


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> à mon avis non
> par contre un G4 dual-core ça pourrait être intéressant !



Arrete, ne dis pas ça, j'en reve......je trouve que ce serait bien plus interessant qu'un G5....
surtout si on nous propose un 2x1,33 par exemple dans un 12".......waow.....ce serait vraiment parfait.....


----------



## TheraBylerm (6 Avril 2005)

Et un 15 pour moi !! Un !! 

Une belle bête, je vous dis...


----------



## macboy (6 Avril 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses sincèrement que ça va changer quelque chose ? Le G5 apporte-t-il tant que ça ?



bah oui en plus de pouvoir cuir un oeuf on pourra faire griller des saucisses !!! 

bah en attendant on n'est pas prêt d'avoir les G5 vu leur capacité à gérer de la chaleur...


----------



## GrandGibus (6 Avril 2005)

Ca n'a rien à voir dans le forum _mac portables_, mais je trouve les performances de mon bi-G4 mdd de bureau vraiment bonnnes . 

Et moi aussi, le dual core me paraît beaucoup plus interessant qu'un G5.

En attendant, les benchs effectués par mactouch montrent qu'avec le passage à Tiger les G4 ne sont pas morts .


----------



## Tox (7 Avril 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être faut-il aussi prendre en compte l'aspect financier. Car je me souviens qu'à l'époque où j'ai acheté mon 12, l'écart de prix était réellement conséquent avec les autres machines de taille d'écran plus importante !



Oui, et surtout dans le cas de l'iBook 12" (voir ma signature)...
Mais non, car les deux 12" sont les rares machines ultra-portables (Mac-PC confondus) à être aussi complètes (lecteur optique, connectiques) et autonomes. Si tu ajoutes la facilité indéniable (merci OS X) à les insérer dans DES réseaux, elles ne peuvent qu'attirer un certain nombre de clients du monde PC (c'était d'ailleurs mon cas) qui ont des besoins nomades.

A mon avis, en 15" et 17", le marché PC est beaucoup plus concurentiel que dans le segment 12"/13.3"... Peut-être que paradoxalement, les 12" Apple s'adressent à une plus large clientèle, le segment étant un peu pauvre du côté PC. Il aura fallu attendre 2005 pour voir les premières machines d'assembleurs à dalle 12" intégrant un lecteur optique !


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (7 Avril 2005)

Tox, c'est quoi la manip pour le trackpad 2 doigt sur ibook ?


----------



## Tox (7 Avril 2005)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:
			
		

> Tox, c'est quoi la manip pour le trackpad 2 doigt sur ibook ?


Pour faire court :
http://www-users.kawo2.rwth-aachen.de/~razzfazz/


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (7 Avril 2005)

Nous avons la même machine semble t'il ... Pour ma part, je n'utilise pratiquement que iLife et me pose la question si ajouter une barette de 512 Mo (à + ou -150 euros ici à Liège, Belgique) changera quelque chose au fonctionnement de ma machine... Ton avis ?





			
				jerho a dit:
			
		

> Salut..pour répondre au sondage mon choix perso s'est porté sur le 17"..
> 
> Motivations principales: la surface d'écran et la définition/le graveur DVD/la capacité du DD/le confort lié au surplus de puissance aussi..mais en fait,de ce côté là..la différence avec mon ancien iBook 1 GHz/768 Mo n'est pas si flagrante..il y a juste une meilleure fluidité des applications,et de l'interface en général..donc,un mieux pour moi mais pas un bouleversement radical..
> 
> Dès que je pourrai,financièrement parlant..je rajouterai une barette de 512 Mo et je verrai si ça améliore encore un peu l'exécution des tâches (sur mon ancien iBook la différence était flagrante..)  ..


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (7 Avril 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire court :
> http://www-users.kawo2.rwth-aachen.de/~razzfazz/



Merci Tox


----------



## Tox (7 Avril 2005)

WERELDS a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons la même machine semble t'il ... Pour ma part, je n'utilise pratiquement que iLife et me pose la question si ajouter une barette de 512 Mo (à + ou -150 euros ici à Liège, Belgique) changera quelque chose au fonctionnement de ma machine... Ton avis ?



Je me permets juste un avis, bien que la question était plutôt destinée à Jerho. Sur ma machine, avec 768 MB, il m'en reste 200 de libre lors d'application qui ne gèrent pas d'images. J'en déduis que le système plus iApps lancées doivent parvenir à saturer 512 de mémoire vive...


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (8 Avril 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Salut..en fait,je suis un peu dans le même raisonnement que Tox..je crois que 512 Mo en ram sur ce Powerbook ça me semble un peu limite dès que tu travailles avec 4 ou 5 applis en même temps (ce qui est mon cas la plupart du temps..) bien sûr ça fonctionne plutôt bien mais..il y a quand même quelques latences qui à mon avis pourraient éventuellement disparaître avec un peu plus de ram..à tester donc..
> 
> Enfin,pour ce qui est du prix de la barette (si tu peux te le permettre..) il y a de la Kingston 512 (très bonne marque/garantie à vie..) que tu pourras trouver sur des webshops français aux alentours de 75/80 ¤ (envoi compris..) donc apparemment,la moitié des prix que tu signalais..bonne affaire à mon avis  ..


 
Bon conseil !  MERCI.

Quand tu auras ajouté 512 Mo en plus, tu nous donneras tes impressions ?


----------



## 6run0 (8 Avril 2005)

mon 12 book me suis partout un vrai boulet pas relou mais boulet quand même


----------



## Giam_ (8 Avril 2005)

un powerbook 15 à ma gauche - un Apple Display HD 23" à ma droite ° un max de transportablité et d'efficacité et d'une beauté  :love: ) mieux que le 17 selon moi, même si le 17 est superbe il est vrai.

Pour la barette de 512, j'ai acheter la mienne chez CRUCIAL - 65.99¤ht + 14.31 de tva (les enfoirés) + 7 pour UPS livrer en 48h pour un total de 87.30¤... ya surement mieux coté prix mais je ne suis tout de même pas déçu _ compatibilité extra nickel.  :love:


----------



## mommsse (8 Avril 2005)

Le sondage est trés révélateur, on a plus de powerbook 12" que de 14, 15 et 17 pouces réuni...


----------



## ThiGre (10 Avril 2005)

mommsse a dit:
			
		

> Le sondage est trés révélateur, on a plus de powerbook 12" que de 14, 15 et 17 pouces réuni...



Oui mais révélateur de quoi ?
Principalement de la somme d'argent que les gens veulent et peuvent investir dans un portable Apple 

Si c'était pas le PB du boulot, j'aurais pas les moyens d'avoir un 17" et je le regretterais


----------

